# Question re: Flossies and supervision



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Is it ok to give my pooch Merrick Flossies (spiral beef tendon) when I am not there to supervise him? Do you leave tendons for you malts to chew on when you are not at home? I am wondering if this is a "no no" and if I should put away these types of tendons when I go to work. I know chewing keeps them from being bored and is good excersise & good for the teeth but is it dangerous to leave for them when no one is there to supervise? If it is dangerous, what is a safe chew toy to leave for them when you are not around? Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I think it depends on the type of chewer your dog is. Wilson chews, but he doesn't eat it or pull it apart, he just sort of gnaws on it. I think if your dog actually pulls chunks off and eats it, then I would be worried and maybe only give him a Kong or that type of chew toy when he is alone- one he can't actually eat.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I give Bonnie a flossie about every two weeks, but I always supervise her. She loves them and chews them up in a matter of hours.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

The only problem with those is when it gets to the end. just last month Sparkey was sick and throwing up for 3 weeks and I am almost 90% sure that he swallowed the end of the Flossie without chewing. I was going to take it from him and the phone rang or something I went away for 5 min and the thing was gone, no where to be found. the other day I gave him a Flossie and it just took him 20 min to get to the end. I think they are much easier to chew than bully sticks. I will not leave the Flossie without being there but I would a new bully stick. if it gets to half size then I usually watch him or hold it for him.

I don't know what happened lately but he is crazy about flossies now. he used to not touch them but he just started liking it last month. I have found that these bully sticks and flossies are the safest chew to give. the rawhides are scary, a big piece can come off and slide in and choke them. greenies are too easy to chew and he finish them quick and he throws up and they don't digest and come out from the other end if they are lucky. the beef jerky stuff have sharp edges and he swallows big chunks of them, again scary. but the bully sticks are great ( if you don't know what they really are







)

I get them from Jefferespet.com they are the Merrick ones but I like to order from them because I can leave a note to give me the thin and smaller ones. from Merrick I got huge thick ones that he couldn't chew and they don't take special orders. ( just type bully stick in the search )


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I wouldn't leave Scooter Pie alone with the flossies. I just don't think it is safe. I never leave Tango with a chew toy like Flossies. 

I give Tango the Nylabone Healthy Edibles. I like these because the ingredients is safe for them to eat. Tango is a BIG chewer. Not only does he chew, he likes to eat whatever is that he is chewing.







They have the Healthy Edibles at either Petco or PetSmart and they come in a bunch of different flavors.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I wouldn't leave anything that can be chewed up or broken off without supervision. My guys pretty much sleep when I'm gone but I leave them with non-edible Nylabones, which they've had about a year and look almost like new.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks very much, you have all given me some good advice on this topic.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I left Lilly alone with her flossy until it got down towards the end and now I take it up from the floor when I am not around. I guess you do just need to know what type of chewer your dog is. Lilly has had her flossy for over a month and it is still not gone so obviously she would not eat it in one day. The first few days she had it I didn't leave it with her but after realizing that she wasn't going to devour it, I started leaving it. She loves that thing though. I actually need to go get her another one because the part that is left is pretty nasty looking


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh good question!! Of course being the bad mom that i am, I leave Lucy alone with her flossies. I like them the best because the smell is fairly tolerable. I would put Lucy into the category of gnawer though, since her flossies last forever. 

Anybody know if there is correlation between a very runny nose and these chewies? Most of the time, it's not the tear stains that wets her beard, it's her nasal discharge! Ok, that will probalby TMI but it's clear and watery, and I was just wondering if it was flossie related. 

*makes mental note to be more diligent about picking up flossie leftovers*


----------

